# Blue Mystic Harvest



## mo_sizzly (Nov 6, 2007)

This is my first time growing a Sativa dominant strain and today is day 72. However it appears that the plant is still growing, I've checked out the trichs and some are half amber/half cloudy, others are all cloudy, and at the tips they appear cloudy with maybe even a couple of clear ones still hanging around. I guess what I'm looking for is advice from people with experience growing sativa. I got the seeds from Nirvana, and I would like to get this plant out of the grow room and send in the clones. Pics attached, let me know what you think.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 6, 2007)

hiya mo, i got blue mystic ordered , how tall did your plants get? and how long have you been flowering them? also to answer your question, it depends on the high your looking for, the more amber tric's you have, the more body high you will have, the lesser amber trics mean a head high. i let mine go as long as possible,


----------



## mo_sizzly (Nov 6, 2007)

The plant stretched a LOT during flowering. It wasn't more than a few inches tall when flowering started (clone), and ended up over three feet. In fact it was still growing 7 weeks into flowering. The plant has been flowering for 72 days, I wasn't very clear on that. More pics attached, the second one is the first day of flowering.


----------



## premier (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey i'm growing Blue Mystic aswell....

Sprouted the fastest out of White Widow & Early Girl

Yeah your harvest sure was fine  ?


----------



## Carribean Blue (May 17, 2008)

this youtube might show you what 2 do
YouTube - how to grow marijuana at home-last part
_________________________________
check out my grow journal not many pic yet thoe
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/73801-1st-time-grow.html


----------



## whatapothead (May 19, 2008)

i'm also growing blue mystic. get some full plant shots up if you haven't harvested. i'd like to see what the end plant looks like. they look tasty though thats for sure


----------



## SunnyD (May 29, 2008)

2 more weeks...maybe longer.

it still has a lot of new growth...


----------



## tommo9090 (May 30, 2008)

1 and a half weeks


----------



## ryan miller (May 30, 2008)

Mine Strached A Shit Load(bluemystic), Blueberry Tends To I Guess, Couse My Bb Strached Like A Mofo Too! My Bm Has A Phat Cola And Is 4ft Tall. The Cola Is 7 Inches Or So And Round As Golf Ball At Top, To A Softball At The Bottom. The Secondery Buds Look Pretty Good. Im Harvesting Next Week, Ill Let You Know The Dry Weight After I Get It. Its My First Harvest And I Cant Wait. Got Those 2 Stains A Papya, And A Jackherrerxpurp. Just Started Ak47 And Whiterussian. Thought Id Try The Highpriced Genes.


----------



## indawindica (Jan 3, 2009)

what happened with the blue mystic?


----------



## THE HOODFELLA (Jan 3, 2009)

i would say at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 4, 2009)

sativas typically take longer to flower. some strains go as long as 12 weeks.


----------



## Antman (Jan 5, 2009)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> sativas typically take longer to flower. some strains go as long as 12 weeks.


Some Sativas take longer than that, 14 weeks, maybe more. Your buds look kinda light and airy for 10 weeks into flower. Were your lights strong enough? Looks like you have a nute problem as well, maybe "K".

*Potassium (K)* 
Potassium is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the 
tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality. 
*Potassium deficiency*: 
Older leaves are initially chlorotic but soon develop dark necrotic lesions 
(dead tissue). First apparent on the tips and margins of the leaves. Stem and branches may become weak and easily broken, the plant may also stretch. The plant will become susceptible to disease and toxicity. In addition to appearing to look like iron deficiency, the tips of the leaves curl and the edges burn and die. 
Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather.


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2009)

I had blue mystic aswell...........


----------



## kellythefoot (Jan 5, 2009)

i have also grown blue mystic got mine from attitude mine never looked like that mine was a indica dominate large fan leaves the whole nine i flowered at 8 inches only reached 3 feet mine were done in 62 days check your genetics


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kelly! That helps me alot, in regards to when you started flowering and how much they grew. What size were your containers though? That is a 350% growth rate.


----------



## kellythefoot (Feb 17, 2009)

i grow in one gallon pots buddy eve strain i have ever grow triples in height going from mh to hps. i dont even use real pots i use old folger coffee containers the fresh seal kind


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue mystic is mostly indica


----------



## POT SOLDIER 420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Every places blue mystic looks different. http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl is the closest blue ive seen.


----------



## DWR (Jun 30, 2009)

I know that kulu seeds sucks ! they do all sorts of shit strains.

my first grow was from the kulu seed bank, what a waste of time.... 

:S DONT BUY FROM KULU !


----------



## Drr (Jan 29, 2010)

It's possible to get a sativa pheno from the blue mystic.. blueberry has sativa in it.. Mine are from nirvana, but I fucked with them too much and won't see a good one till i flower a clone from the mother i'm growing.. all indica also.. more like a nice hybrid, bushy, medium(not short) length but fat fan leafs.. the buds and short and stubby also.. indica dom for sure....

Genetics aren't a sure thing.. especially if the strain hasn't been stablized which takes a long time and alot of patients.. It also helps if you have the proper facilities for large scale breeding..
it's like a roll of the dice.. 

I'd say also what someone else said.. what lights do you run?? I think you don't have enough light and your night temps are getting too low..

I just ran an experiement with low night temps (its winter here, very cold and I use a heater to keep it at a nice temp during the night cycle) results after 4-5 days reaching as low as 49-55 degrees = 1. the buds stretched especially the lower ones which were the coldest... 2. they frosted up.. big time.. seems like the lower buds actually have more frost on them(bud leafs are white).. 3. my Old kush strain and the blue mystic are starting to show their purple heritage.. 4. they didn't take up as much water..(soil wasn't as dry as it usually is)

make your own judgment from those observations..


----------



## lunnez (Mar 6, 2010)

Drr said:


> It's possible to get a sativa pheno from the blue mystic.. blueberry has sativa in it.. Mine are from nirvana, but I fucked with them too much and won't see a good one till i flower a clone from the mother i'm growing.. all indica also.. more like a nice hybrid, bushy, medium(not short) length but fat fan leafs.. the buds and short and stubby also.. indica dom for sure....
> 
> Genetics aren't a sure thing.. especially if the strain hasn't been stablized which takes a long time and alot of patients.. It also helps if you have the proper facilities for large scale breeding..
> it's like a roll of the dice..
> ...


 Hey there everybody!! I am growing a blue mystic right now and its also from nirvana...but my blue mystic has the skinniest leaves ever!! totally a sativa looking strain...and I've been wondering that myself...why does the nirvana website say that bluemystic is indica when I have skinny fan leaves??

 Also my BM has grown about 5in every night for the past 4 nights!! insane!!! I have her bent over side ways. She is almost 4 ft tall and on her first week of flower...Plus it took her almost 3 weeks of 12/12 to show signs of budding!! The BM was the last one to start flowering out of all my strains! She preflowered along with all the rest but then thats all BM was doing for the next 10 days...was streching like crazy and growing more leaves w/ preflowers untill about 3 days ago when I finally could start seeing some little buds forming. Its hard to tell if this BM was budding because the fingers of the leaves are so skinny they look like the white hairs at the top of the plant but they are just fingers off the leaves not hairs! Any ways I definantly got these from nirvana...I'm just wondering if there is anybody else out there thet has aBM that looks like a 100%sativa. I'm running 5 different strains and none of them look like the BM. The BM is the obviouse skinny leaf sativa. Looks like an oldschool strain! Any body else got this type from nirvana???


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 2, 2010)

looking good! im growing a blue mystic right now!


----------



## bluemagicman (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, looking good so far, can you take a look at mine? Thanks! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/315635-cfl-grow-box-blue-mystic-3.html


----------



## w1ckedchowda (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea I have a feeling this kid already harvested his super premature buds and now he'll never be back to this thread.


----------



## 6u66a (Feb 28, 2011)

damn this has been dead for almost a year

was looking forward to hearing something about blue mystic, im growin now.


----------



## Smokinsunrise (Feb 28, 2011)

From what ive read from other posts and also some books its better to harvest when there is almost half white and half amber but for some reason with sativas i think you want to have more white than amber it has something to do with the type of high you get and it finishes as its drying and curing i know that something happens during that time that just helps sativas if you do it right


----------



## Medicalman95 (Mar 2, 2011)

Im growing blue mystic from nirvana, if people want pictures and info as my grow goes on, just ask, im at 1 week in vegg, on my way tho, also have 2 White widows and 2 snow whites growing.


----------



## charlie potmuffin (Oct 19, 2011)

Same here, BM has outgrown the White Widow and Ice so far. *CP*


----------



## ErnstHash (Dec 22, 2011)

I have grown lots of Blue Mystic... If your flower temps are too high you will not get its autumn colors of blue and purple. Blue Mystic will take longer than 62 days of flower....I find between 65 and 72 days you get the best results. Also from what I have (Nirvana Blue Mystic) the fan leaves are fat leaves with a nice dark green color..I swear that you can see blue in the green fan leaves when grown properly. Be patient when harvesting and make sure all the signs of a mature flower are there. Ill post some pics tomorrow. I think I have some old pics in my grow journal of some mystic that is about 50 days? https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog17382-blue-mystic-flowering-day-49.html They are older pics and I will post some new ones in this thread.


----------

